# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shqipërisë i mungon kultura politike

## Kryeplaku

Eshte dicka normale te degjosh ne cdo shtet te botes njerez qe ankohen per sistemin politik ose per qeverine duke shprehur shume here pakenaqesi dhe urrejtje. Vet praktika ka treguar qe nuk ka sistem politik ose qeveri nga e cila do mbetet e gjithe popullsia e kenaqur, gjithmone do ekzistojne grupacine njerezish qe nuk do ndjehen mire me politiken e ushtruar. Por problemi qendron kur te pakenaqurit nuk jane disa grupacione por shumica e popullsise, sic ndodh ne Shqiperi. Sa here qe ndonje kanal televiziv mer mundimin te pyesi banoret e kryeqytetit ose te qyteteve te tjera te Shqiperise nese jane te kanqur me gjendjen ne vend dhe me politikanet, rradhe here degjon pergjigje pozitive. Problemi i Shqiperise duket se eshte me serioz ne krahasim me shume vende te tjera te Europes Lindore, qe pak a shume qytetaret e ketyre vendeve kane te njejta shqetesime me Shqiptaret. Ne Shqiperi kemi edhe nderhyrje nga jashte e cila me pak fjale thote "ndroni politike se ndryshe jeni vetem". Keto nderhyrje nuk behen nga ndonje "armik" i qeverive shqiptare qe do te ngatrohet aty ku nuk duhet por behet nga organizata politike nderkombetare qe kan prezence mbarboterore ose nga shtete me potence mbi Shqiperine. Midis ketyre organizatave mund te permendim OKB e cila e ka futur Shqiperine pothuajse ne te gjitha listat e zeza qe lidhen me varferine, shendetesine, ruajtjen e te drejtave demokratike, mjedisin etj. Nga ana tjeter kemi organizatat europiane sic eshte Keshilli i Europes, ku mer pjese edhe Shqiperia, Bashkimi Europian, OSBE etj. Verejtjet e Keshillit te Europes per vitin 2004 ishin nga me seriozet kundrejt Shqiperise sepse mbi te gjitha ato referoheshin te te drejtat e njeriut dhe te drejtat demokratike ku sipas kesaj organizate Shqiperia shfaq mangesira te teperta dhe duket se vendi jone brenda 13 vjeteve qe nga renja e sistemit diktatorial komunist nuk paska bere hapa te medhaja. Kete konkluzion e verteton edhe perparimi kolosal - ne krahasim me Shqiperine- i vendeve te tjera te Europes Lindore qe kaluan nga Komunizmi ne Ekonomine e Lire. Te njejtat afersisht konkluzione per Shqiperine duket se kan nxjerre edhe OSBE me Bashkimin Europian. Sigurisht verejtjet e Bashkimit Europian jane me problematike per Shqiperine po te marim parasysh se BE eshte sponsorizuesi me i madh i Shqiperise dhe nga ana tjeter gjithe dipllomacia shqiptare sot perkufizohet nga nje deshire per te hyre ne kete komunitet. Me ne fund, pa u shqetesuar nga gjendja politike ne Shqiperi nuk mbeti as SHBAja e cila nuk nguroi ne 1997ten te keshilloje z. Nano midis ambasadores amerikane ne Tirane te mos mari persiper rolin e kyeministrit, sepse dicka e tille sipas Uashingtonit mund te sillte krize politike ne vend. SHBA deshiron te ket aleance me nje shtet ku ka stabilitet politik e jo me nje shtet ku politikanet aventuriere e kan te veshtire te themelojne politike largpamese. 

Ku ndodhet problemi i Shqiperise? 
Nga ato qe shkruajta me siper duket qarte se realiteti politik shqiptar ka anomalira te cilat shqetesojne popullin por edhe faktoret e huaj. Pra nuk eshte llogjike qe qeveritaret te na flasin vetem per perparim "kolosal" te Shqiperise dhe t'i lejne menjane keta faktore, qe shume here duket se nuk i marin fare parasysh. Nuk duhet qe politikanet shqiptare te pranojne si realitet te palekundshem faktin qe Shqiperia gjendet ne te gjitha "listat e zeza" te organizatave nderkombetare dhe te shteteve me potence si SHBA etj. Pra mbi te gjitha mendoj se politikaneve edhe qytetareve Shqiptare i nevojitet nje ndryshim mentaliteti. Duhet qe Shqiptaret me ne fund te hyn ne shekullin e 21. Eshte e vertete se vendit tone i mungon pervoja e politikes demokratike dhe i larmise se mendimeve. Problemi i Shqiperise nuk fillon nga viti 1945, kur u vendos sistemi diktatorial komunist, por qe nga dita e pare e krijimit te Shtetit te Pavarur Shqiptar. Qe atehere kur Shqiperia megjithese kishte krijuar shtet ishte e copetuar gjeografikisht ose ideologjikisht, qe atehere kur atdheu ishte bere protektorat ose vasal i shteteve fqinje, qe atehere kur qeverisja e vendit u merte me dhune nga dikush qe mendonte se kjo e drejte i vinte nga qielli. Pra duket qarte se Shqiperise i mungon kultura politike dhe Shqiptareve vetebesimi. Pesimizmi do ishte diagnoza me e duhur per qytetarin e sotem Shqiptar. Qytetaret Shqiptare duket se nuk kane besim se mund te ndryshojne dicka, mendojne se fati i vendit varet vetem nga nje "dore e padukshme" qe vjen nga jashte. Mbase ky eshte mentaliteti qe do te na imponoj dikush tjeter por dicka eshte e sigurte, nese pret nga nje "dore e padukshme" qe te besh perpara atehere do jesh gjithmone ne te njejten gjendje - gjithmone duke pritur. Ndryshimi nuk mund te vij menjehere por ne nje shtet demokratik sic deshiron te quhet Shqiperia qytetari eshte ai qe sjell ndryshimin kurse politikani eshte ai qe ploteson deshirat e votuesit. Pra eshte me te vertet qesharake te ankohet populli shqiptar per politiken qe ndjekin disa qeveritar, kur keta qeveritar i kan mare ato poste me votat tona. Nga ana tjeter duket se disa politikane Shqiptare - per shkak te mungeses se kultures politike qe permenda me siper- nuk e kan mare seriozisht rolin qe perfaqesojne. Kam mendimin se nuk eshte stermadhim te thot dikush se pak jane politikanet Shqiptare qe ne Parlament mendojne se perfaqesojne votuesit e tyre. Duket se shume politikane ne Kuvendin Popullor perfaqesojne nje epror te tyre, partine, ambicjet dhe-sipas mendimit te shume Shqiptareve- interesin personal etj. Perndryshe nuk ka pergjigje llogjike qe te shpjegoj se si mund te kalojne ne Kuvendin Popullor vendime kundra te cilave ngrihet ne demostrata nje popull i tere si psh. vendimi ne lidhje me mbeturinat urbanistike. Gjithashtu nje problem tjeter i politikes shqiptare duket decentarlizimi i mendimit te publikut. Sot me shume se kurre mediat shqiptare referohen te problemet nderkombetare ose me mire te ngjarjet qe ndodhin ne nje vend te larget te cilat shume here shfaqen sikur te ken lidhje edhe me fatin e vendit tone. Sigurisht qe ne epoken e globalizimit te cilen po e jetojme sot problemet dhe krizat i kalojne kufijnte e shteteve dhe behen probleme ose kriza te pergjithshme te cilat duan perballim te gjitheanshem. Por ne nje vend qe mban rekordin e vetvrasjeve nga varferia e problemet shoqerore, ne nje vend ku mbiezoteron kriminaliteti, haosi, gjakmarja, ne nje vend qe mban rekord ne Europe per semundje qe shkaktohen nga ndotja e mjedisit, ne nje vend ku qytetaret mendojne vetem sesi ta braktisin ate etj. nuk eshte aspak dicka normale qe me shume rendesi t'i jepet luftes ne Irak e hyrjes ne NATO sesa problemeve te brendeshme e te perditshme qe po gjymtojne popullsine. Gjithashtu sot ne Shqiperi partite kryesore e bazojne te gjithe fushaten e tyre elektorale tek reklamimi i hyrjes ne Bashkimin Europian- megjithese momenti i hyrjes duket shume larg. Politikanet Shqiptare e permendin aq shume hyrjen ne BE sa nganjehere te japin pershtypjen se nuk e kan kuptuar se hyrja ne BE nuk perben qellim vetvetiu. Qellimi i nje politike realiste do ishte ritja e mireqenjes, ruajtja e stabilitetit, mbrojtja e interesit kombetar dhe ngritja e rolit te Shqiperise ne arenen nderkombetare kurse hyrja ne Komunitetin Europian nuk perben gje tjeter vecse rrugen per aritjen e ketij qellimi. Pra nese politika shqiptare nuk ben hapa per te aritur synimet kryesore qe ven ne prioritet cdo shtet - te cilat i siperpermenda- atehere lojrat dipllomatike me shtetet e BE sjellin vetem fryte te perkoheshme. Gjithashtu duhet me ne fund te kuptojme se Bashkimi Europian si dhe NATO nuk jane gje tjeter vecse organizata ndershteterore ku cdo shtet mundohet te kaloje interasat e tij. Keto organizata nuk ekzistonin gjithmone. Dikur u krijuan me idene e dikujt tjetri. Pra nuk mundet nje shtet te ndertoje nje politike serioze duke u bazuar te nje ide qe nuk ishte e tij. Nuk them se Shqiperia nuk duhet te jet e hapur ndaj ideve te reja por duhet fillimisht te ndertoje strategjine e saj politike dhe e bazuar ne kete strategji e cila mbi te gjitha ruan interesat e qytetarit e te kombit adopton menyrat e realizimit te saj. Duket qarte se edhe per shtetet europiane Komuniteti perben nje menyre realizimi te strategjise se vecante te cdo anetari, ky eshte edhe shkaku i mosmareveshjeve te anetereve te BE mbi shume tema. 
Te gjitha keto konkluzione negative mbi gjendjen politike ne Shqiperi nuk duhet ne asnje menyre qe te na heqin shpresen mbi te ardhmen. Nuk duhet gjithashtu te jemi me optimist se c'duhet sepse nuk eshte e lehte te ndrojne fenomenet. Nuk duhet te harrojme se Shqiperia ka nje pervoje gjymtuese prej 46 vitesh Komunizem nga e cila doli e izoluar. Politikani dhe shkencetari-politik Shqiptar hyri ne epoken e demokracise duke pasur parsysh vetem teorine marksiste. Ne vitin 1991 ne Shqiperi nuk ekzsitonin libra ku te flitej te pakten per shtyllat themeluese te ideologjive kryesore ku bazohen shkencat politike sic jane Realizmi e Pluralizmi. Ne nje fare menyre politikani Shqiptar i pas-Komunizmit u detyrua te shpiki teorite e veta per te shpjeguar fenomenet politike. Mendimi shkencor politik ne Shqiperi shfaq mangesira te medha edhe sot. Institucionet e vetme qe analizojne politiken e brendeshme e te jashtme jane kanalet televizive - me perkufizim- ku gazetari vihet ne vendin e nje shkencetari politik. Pra ne nje shtet me mangesira kaq te medha behet e qarte se rezultatet jane varfera edhe vet politikanet nuk kane perkrahjen e duhur qe te ndjekin nje politike reale e frytedhenese. Biles shume here rezultatet pozitive ne politiken e jashtme e te brendeshme jane pasoje e politikes se personave qe e ushtrojne ate, vecantisht, e jo te nje veprimtarie qe ushtrohet nga nje mekanizme politike e organizuar mire. Ky fenomen shkakton gjithashtu edhe mos-vashdimesine ne rezultate pozitive ne politiken e jashtme e te brendeshme, per shkak te ndrimit te personave qe e ushtrojne. Sidoqofte duhet me ne fund qe udheheqesit e Shqiperise te marin inisjativen e ndertimit te nje politike larpamese e afatgjate, e cila do te jet e mbeshtetur mbi institucione qe krijojne politike dhe do te ket baze shkencore, duhet te ndertojne nje politike qe mer parasysh interesat e publikut e te kombit dhe e cila nuk do nryshoje sa here qe nryshon qeverisja e vendit. Ndryshimi i qeverise nuk do te thote ndryshim ne qellime strategjike e politike por ndryshim ne menyren e realizimit te tyre. Ne nje shtet demokratik qellimet politike ndryshojne kur ndryshojne interesat ose nevojat kombetare.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Artikullin e mesiperm e kisha shkruajtur une te forumi i Gezetes Shekulli -duke u prezantuar me emrin tim e jo me pseudonim- dhe mendova se do ishte mire t'a sjell kete artikull per bashkebisedim edhe ne Forumin Shqiptar.
falemiNDERit

----------


## KumanoWar

nuk mendoj se u mungon kultura shqiptarve
kemi nje kulture dhe tradite shume te mire 
shqiptaret duan lirin e shpirtit..
mungesite dhe vuajtjet bejne te pa munduren ..
Pore si kultura jone ska kunde...

----------


## Enderruesi

Me të atillë njerëz që populli ynë është rritur dhe në vazhdim po ushqehet nuk do të jetë cudi aspakë, kur të shofim që kjo "pa kulture" e politikanve tanë, do të zgjasi për një periudhë te mire, dhe te gjate. Kur c`do pasim topi behet mes 2-3 lojtarve, atehere te tjeret mbeten ne tako, dhe fillojne luajne per vete. 

Po thuasje se e njejta gje eshte dhe me keta te famshmit tane, qe nuk shofin te respektojne pak veten e tyre si politikane, te ngrihen te mbajne nje fjalim ashtu sic duhet te mbaj nje politikane, por fillojne dhe tregohen harbuter, fillimisht duke ulur veten e tyre, pastaj duke krijuar "mos besim" tek populli qe dita dites i ka syte tek ata, dhe eshte ne pritmeri "He po sot..?" 

Ne Shqiptaret te jetojme vetem me shpresen qe nje dite do e rregullojme me forcat tona, Shqiperine duke u mbledhur dhe u bashkuar, ne mendime per te krijuar nje Shqiperi sa me te denje per te ardhem e popullit tane, sidomos gjeneratave te reja,dhe ti lejme pas partite politike se cfare beri "Tosi" apo "Sala". Te lejme pas luajten me 2-3 lojtar dhe te fusim te gjithe ne loje, se fundja c`do njeri human qe e quane veten Shqiptare e ka per detyre te kontriboj per te rregulluar ose te pakten te bej nje ndryshim.

Mbase nje dite ...mbase nje dite...

----------


## Manulaki

> Eshte dicka normale te degjosh ne cdo shtet te botes njerez qe ankohen per sistemin politik ose per qeverine duke shprehur shume here pakenaqesi dhe urrejtje. Vet praktika ka treguar qe nuk ka sistem politik ose qeveri nga e cila do mbetet e gjithe popullsia e kenaqur, gjithmone do ekzistojne grupacine njerezish qe nuk do ndjehen mire me politiken e ushtruar. Por problemi qendron kur te pakenaqurit nuk jane disa grupacione por shumica e popullsise, sic ndodh ne Shqiperi. Sa here qe ndonje kanal televiziv mer mundimin te pyesi banoret e kryeqytetit ose te qyteteve te tjera te Shqiperise nese jane te kanqur me gjendjen ne vend dhe me politikanet, rradhe here degjon pergjigje pozitive. Problemi i Shqiperise duket se eshte me serioz ne krahasim me shume vende te tjera te Europes Lindore, qe pak a shume qytetaret e ketyre vendeve kane te njejta shqetesime me Shqiptaret. Ne Shqiperi kemi edhe nderhyrje nga jashte e cila me pak fjale thote "ndroni politike se ndryshe jeni vetem". Keto nderhyrje nuk behen nga ndonje "armik" i qeverive shqiptare qe do te ngatrohet aty ku nuk duhet por behet nga organizata politike nderkombetare qe kan prezence mbarboterore ose nga shtete me potence mbi Shqiperine. Midis ketyre organizatave mund te permendim OKB e cila e ka futur Shqiperine pothuajse ne te gjitha listat e zeza qe lidhen me varferine, shendetesine, ruajtjen e te drejtave demokratike, mjedisin etj. Nga ana tjeter kemi organizatat europiane sic eshte Keshilli i Europes, ku mer pjese edhe Shqiperia, Bashkimi Europian, OSBE etj. Verejtjet e Keshillit te Europes per vitin 2004 ishin nga me seriozet kundrejt Shqiperise sepse mbi te gjitha ato referoheshin te te drejtat e njeriut dhe te drejtat demokratike ku sipas kesaj organizate Shqiperia shfaq mangesira te teperta dhe duket se vendi jone brenda 13 vjeteve qe nga renja e sistemit diktatorial komunist nuk paska bere hapa te medhaja. Kete konkluzion e verteton edhe perparimi kolosal - ne krahasim me Shqiperine- i vendeve te tjera te Europes Lindore qe kaluan nga Komunizmi ne Ekonomine e Lire. Te njejtat afersisht konkluzione per Shqiperine duket se kan nxjerre edhe OSBE me Bashkimin Europian. Sigurisht verejtjet e Bashkimit Europian jane me problematike per Shqiperine po te marim parasysh se BE eshte sponsorizuesi me i madh i Shqiperise dhe nga ana tjeter gjithe dipllomacia shqiptare sot perkufizohet nga nje deshire per te hyre ne kete komunitet. Me ne fund, pa u shqetesuar nga gjendja politike ne Shqiperi nuk mbeti as SHBAja e cila nuk nguroi ne 1997ten te keshilloje z. Nano midis ambasadores amerikane ne Tirane te mos mari persiper rolin e kyeministrit, sepse dicka e tille sipas Uashingtonit mund te sillte krize politike ne vend. SHBA deshiron te ket aleance me nje shtet ku ka stabilitet politik e jo me nje shtet ku politikanet aventuriere e kan te veshtire te themelojne politike largpamese. 
> 
> Ku ndodhet problemi i Shqiperise? 
> Nga ato qe shkruajta me siper duket qarte se realiteti politik shqiptar ka anomalira te cilat shqetesojne popullin por edhe faktoret e huaj. Pra nuk eshte llogjike qe qeveritaret te na flasin vetem per perparim "kolosal" te Shqiperise dhe t'i lejne menjane keta faktore, qe shume here duket se nuk i marin fare parasysh. Nuk duhet qe politikanet shqiptare te pranojne si realitet te palekundshem faktin qe Shqiperia gjendet ne te gjitha "listat e zeza" te organizatave nderkombetare dhe te shteteve me potence si SHBA etj. Pra mbi te gjitha mendoj se politikaneve edhe qytetareve Shqiptare i nevojitet nje ndryshim mentaliteti. Duhet qe Shqiptaret me ne fund te hyn ne shekullin e 21. Eshte e vertete se vendit tone i mungon pervoja e politikes demokratike dhe i larmise se mendimeve. Problemi i Shqiperise nuk fillon nga viti 1945, kur u vendos sistemi diktatorial komunist, por qe nga dita e pare e krijimit te Shtetit te Pavarur Shqiptar. Qe atehere kur Shqiperia megjithese kishte krijuar shtet ishte e copetuar gjeografikisht ose ideologjikisht, qe atehere kur atdheu ishte bere protektorat ose vasal i shteteve fqinje, qe atehere kur qeverisja e vendit u merte me dhune nga dikush qe mendonte se kjo e drejte i vinte nga qielli. Pra duket qarte se Shqiperise i mungon kultura politike dhe Shqiptareve vetebesimi. Pesimizmi do ishte diagnoza me e duhur per qytetarin e sotem Shqiptar. Qytetaret Shqiptare duket se nuk kane besim se mund te ndryshojne dicka, mendojne se fati i vendit varet vetem nga nje "dore e padukshme" qe vjen nga jashte. Mbase ky eshte mentaliteti qe do te na imponoj dikush tjeter por dicka eshte e sigurte, nese pret nga nje "dore e padukshme" qe te besh perpara atehere do jesh gjithmone ne te njejten gjendje - gjithmone duke pritur. Ndryshimi nuk mund te vij menjehere por ne nje shtet demokratik sic deshiron te quhet Shqiperia qytetari eshte ai qe sjell ndryshimin kurse politikani eshte ai qe ploteson deshirat e votuesit. Pra eshte me te vertet qesharake te ankohet populli shqiptar per politiken qe ndjekin disa qeveritar, kur keta qeveritar i kan mare ato poste me votat tona. Nga ana tjeter duket se disa politikane Shqiptare - per shkak te mungeses se kultures politike qe permenda me siper- nuk e kan mare seriozisht rolin qe perfaqesojne. Kam mendimin se nuk eshte stermadhim te thot dikush se pak jane politikanet Shqiptare qe ne Parlament mendojne se perfaqesojne votuesit e tyre. Duket se shume politikane ne Kuvendin Popullor perfaqesojne nje epror te tyre, partine, ambicjet dhe-sipas mendimit te shume Shqiptareve- interesin personal etj. Perndryshe nuk ka pergjigje llogjike qe te shpjegoj se si mund te kalojne ne Kuvendin Popullor vendime kundra te cilave ngrihet ne demostrata nje popull i tere si psh. vendimi ne lidhje me mbeturinat urbanistike. Gjithashtu nje problem tjeter i politikes shqiptare duket decentarlizimi i mendimit te publikut. Sot me shume se kurre mediat shqiptare referohen te problemet nderkombetare ose me mire te ngjarjet qe ndodhin ne nje vend te larget te cilat shume here shfaqen sikur te ken lidhje edhe me fatin e vendit tone. Sigurisht qe ne epoken e globalizimit te cilen po e jetojme sot problemet dhe krizat i kalojne kufijnte e shteteve dhe behen probleme ose kriza te pergjithshme te cilat duan perballim te gjitheanshem. Por ne nje vend qe mban rekordin e vetvrasjeve nga varferia e problemet shoqerore, ne nje vend ku mbiezoteron kriminaliteti, haosi, gjakmarja, ne nje vend qe mban rekord ne Europe per semundje qe shkaktohen nga ndotja e mjedisit, ne nje vend ku qytetaret mendojne vetem sesi ta braktisin ate etj. nuk eshte aspak dicka normale qe me shume rendesi t'i jepet luftes ne Irak e hyrjes ne NATO sesa problemeve te brendeshme e te perditshme qe po gjymtojne popullsine. Gjithashtu sot ne Shqiperi partite kryesore e bazojne te gjithe fushaten e tyre elektorale tek reklamimi i hyrjes ne Bashkimin Europian- megjithese momenti i hyrjes duket shume larg. Politikanet Shqiptare e permendin aq shume hyrjen ne BE sa nganjehere te japin pershtypjen se nuk e kan kuptuar se hyrja ne BE nuk perben qellim vetvetiu. Qellimi i nje politike realiste do ishte ritja e mireqenjes, ruajtja e stabilitetit, mbrojtja e interesit kombetar dhe ngritja e rolit te Shqiperise ne arenen nderkombetare kurse hyrja ne Komunitetin Europian nuk perben gje tjeter vecse rrugen per aritjen e ketij qellimi. Pra nese politika shqiptare nuk ben hapa per te aritur synimet kryesore qe ven ne prioritet cdo shtet - te cilat i siperpermenda- atehere lojrat dipllomatike me shtetet e BE sjellin vetem fryte te perkoheshme. Gjithashtu duhet me ne fund te kuptojme se Bashkimi Europian si dhe NATO nuk jane gje tjeter vecse organizata ndershteterore ku cdo shtet mundohet te kaloje interasat e tij. Keto organizata nuk ekzistonin gjithmone. Dikur u krijuan me idene e dikujt tjetri. Pra nuk mundet nje shtet te ndertoje nje politike serioze duke u bazuar te nje ide qe nuk ishte e tij. Nuk them se Shqiperia nuk duhet te jet e hapur ndaj ideve te reja por duhet fillimisht te ndertoje strategjine e saj politike dhe e bazuar ne kete strategji e cila mbi te gjitha ruan interesat e qytetarit e te kombit adopton menyrat e realizimit te saj. Duket qarte se edhe per shtetet europiane Komuniteti perben nje menyre realizimi te strategjise se vecante te cdo anetari, ky eshte edhe shkaku i mosmareveshjeve te anetereve te BE mbi shume tema. 
> Te gjitha keto konkluzione negative mbi gjendjen politike ne Shqiperi nuk duhet ne asnje menyre qe te na heqin shpresen mbi te ardhmen. Nuk duhet gjithashtu te jemi me optimist se c'duhet sepse nuk eshte e lehte te ndrojne fenomenet. Nuk duhet te harrojme se Shqiperia ka nje pervoje gjymtuese prej 46 vitesh Komunizem nga e cila doli e izoluar. Politikani dhe shkencetari-politik Shqiptar hyri ne epoken e demokracise duke pasur parsysh vetem teorine marksiste. Ne vitin 1991 ne Shqiperi nuk ekzsitonin libra ku te flitej te pakten per shtyllat themeluese te ideologjive kryesore ku bazohen shkencat politike sic jane Realizmi e Pluralizmi. Ne nje fare menyre politikani Shqiptar i pas-Komunizmit u detyrua te shpiki teorite e veta per te shpjeguar fenomenet politike. Mendimi shkencor politik ne Shqiperi shfaq mangesira te medha edhe sot. Institucionet e vetme qe analizojne politiken e brendeshme e te jashtme jane kanalet televizive - me perkufizim- ku gazetari vihet ne vendin e nje shkencetari politik. Pra ne nje shtet me mangesira kaq te medha behet e qarte se rezultatet jane varfera edhe vet politikanet nuk kane perkrahjen e duhur qe te ndjekin nje politike reale e frytedhenese. Biles shume here rezultatet pozitive ne politiken e jashtme e te brendeshme jane pasoje e politikes se personave qe e ushtrojne ate, vecantisht, e jo te nje veprimtarie qe ushtrohet nga nje mekanizme politike e organizuar mire. Ky fenomen shkakton gjithashtu edhe mos-vashdimesine ne rezultate pozitive ne politiken e jashtme e te brendeshme, per shkak te ndrimit te personave qe e ushtrojne. Sidoqofte duhet me ne fund qe udheheqesit e Shqiperise te marin inisjativen e ndertimit te nje politike larpamese e afatgjate, e cila do te jet e mbeshtetur mbi institucione qe krijojne politike dhe do te ket baze shkencore, duhet te ndertojne nje politike qe mer parasysh interesat e publikut e te kombit dhe e cila nuk do nryshoje sa here qe nryshon qeverisja e vendit. Ndryshimi i qeverise nuk do te thote ndryshim ne qellime strategjike e politike por ndryshim ne menyren e realizimit te tyre. Ne nje shtet demokratik qellimet politike ndryshojne kur ndryshojne interesat ose nevojat kombetare.


Artikulli eshte shume interesant dhe informativ, por ama nuk mendoj se eshte kultura politike ajo qe i nevojitet Shqiperise. Ajo qe i nevojitet Shqiperise eshte njerez te ndershem me qellime politike, dhe jo hajdute me qellime politike.

Pershendetje

----------


## Kryeplaku

Manulaki kemi nje shprehje ne Shqiptaret "sipas vendit behet kuvendi" ose "nga fryn era andej shkon varka". Keshtu dhe puna e politikaneve Shqiptare, nuk ka kush qe t'i ndreqi neve na jan mbyllur syte si popull, na ka zene gjum i thelle.

----------


## Manulaki

> Manulaki kemi nje shprehje ne Shqiptaret "sipas vendit behet kuvendi" ose "nga fryn era andej shkon varka". Keshtu dhe puna e politikaneve Shqiptare, nuk ka kush qe t'i ndreqi neve na jan mbyllur syte si popull, na ka zene gjum i thelle.


Deri diku jam dakord me fjalet e urta qe sjell, por nga ana tjeter, nese do te kishim UDHEHEQES ne kuptimin e plote te fjales, besoj se do te ishim zgjuar, mirepo... fakti dhe e verteta e nje kombi te mire, te vuajtur, te rroptuar, qe tani ka humbur shume vlera nga vete gjendja ku e ka vene veten. Cdo trup do nje koke...Shqiperia eshte pa koke, si te zgjohet  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bruxelles

manulaki me fal por mendoj qe kultura ska asnji lidhje me termin politik sepse jan terma qe skan asnji pik te perbashket dhe te thuash qe shqiperia ska kultur politike  esht pas abstrakte politika nuk esht art nuk ka lidhje me shpirtin e njeriut esht nji menyr qe ka shpikur njeriu per te konceptuar boten dhe jetesen ne te mos haro se shqiperia esht nji vend qe perpara se te ket nji politik origjinale ka nji fe qe se lejon kurr te ket politiken e vet perball opinionit boteror siç e di dhe ti manulaki shqiptaret akoma vuajn vetem per faktin qe jan musliman dhe quhen akoma popull i lindjes megjithese jemi ne mes te  evropes ateher ketu nuk hyn fare politika por diçka qe ka ekzistuar dhe do ekzistoj perjetesisht there are no changes manulaki .kultura shqiptare e ka mbajtur gjall ket popull deri me sot jo politika .politika esht nji emer qe ka dal pas luftes se dyt boterore ishte mjeti qe gjeten evropianet per te mos pasur kurr me luftera ishte mjet mbijetese .dhe mos e ulni kaq posht shqiperin sepse mbahet si vendi qe ka nxjer strateget me te medhenj te botes sepse smund ti quajm politikane si psh skenderbeu pirro i epirit  ali pashai  teuta shum e shum vezir te irakut e iranit ateher jemi komb me shum (kultur politike ) si e quan ti manulakis.respekte

----------


## Manulaki

> manulaki me fal por mendoj qe kultura ska asnji lidhje me termin politik sepse jan terma qe skan asnji pik te perbashket dhe te thuash qe shqiperia ska kultur politike  esht pas abstrakte politika nuk esht art nuk ka lidhje me shpirtin e njeriut esht nji menyr qe ka shpikur njeriu per te konceptuar boten dhe jetesen ne te mos haro se shqiperia esht nji vend qe perpara se te ket nji politik origjinale ka nji fe qe se lejon kurr te ket politiken e vet perball opinionit boteror siç e di dhe ti manulaki shqiptaret akoma vuajn vetem per faktin qe jan musliman dhe quhen akoma popull i lindjes megjithese jemi ne mes te  evropes ateher ketu nuk hyn fare politika por diçka qe ka ekzistuar dhe do ekzistoj perjetesisht there are no changes manulaki .kultura shqiptare e ka mbajtur gjall ket popull deri me sot jo politika .politika esht nji emer qe ka dal pas luftes se dyt boterore ishte mjeti qe gjeten evropianet per te mos pasur kurr me luftera ishte mjet mbijetese .dhe mos e ulni kaq posht shqiperin sepse mbahet si vendi qe ka nxjer strateget me te medhenj te botes sepse smund ti quajm politikane si psh skenderbeu pirro i epirit  ali pashai  teuta shum e shum vezir te irakut e iranit ateher jemi komb me shum (kultur politike ) si e quan ti manulakis.respekte


Artikullin, nuk e kam shkruar une, por Kryeplak-u. Lexoji me kujdes shkrimet, dhe jepu pergjigje njerezve sipas asaj qe kane shkruar. 
Sa per figurat e popullit, nuk ka nevoje te na i kujtosh, sepse i dime, por ajo qe gjithashtu dime eshte se nuk kemi ndonje figure politike tani qe ta ndihmoje kete popull te dale nga gjendja ku eshte tani. 
Shendet

----------


## Labeati

Pak a shume si cdo popull tjeter edhe populli shqiptar e meriton ate qeveri qe ka mbi krye (ne rastin tone e kemi te hipur mbi qafe po nejse...)

----------


## Kryeplaku

Bruxeles kam mendimin se ben gabim. Kultura politike ekziston si nje term i gjere ne perdorim nga fakultetet e shkencave politike. Gjithashtu per kete dukuri jane shkruar edhe artikuj nga shkencetare-politike te shquar.

Vec termit "kulture politike" ekziston edhe termi "politike kulturore"!!

Saper mendimet e tua fetare besoj se gjete vend te gabuar per t'i shprehur! FLM

----------


## Pellazgu

O kryeplaku! Atje në atë artikullin tënd kah fundi tha se problem në Shqipëri është se politikanët nuk kanë kohë të mjaftueshme në postet e tyre. Sipas teje, duhet të qëndrojnë më gjatë në krye. Mirë e ke ti, por akuzohen se janë diktatorë pastaj. Puna është se në pushtet në Shqipëri vjen ai që ka bërë fotom me presidentin amerikan jo ai zgjedh populli. Pastaj ti na flet edhe për largpamësi. Shiko... se mos je gjë i majtë ti?.................hahahhaha.................. Vetëm socialistët kanë "largpamësi. Të tjerët janë Makiavellianë. Ose më mirë kavajësa: Si t'i vijë, e lalë. Shif e bon! Politika Shqiptare nuk kurdiset as nga Shqiptarët as për shqiptarët. Madje edhe mekanizmi nuk është Shqiptar.
 Fqinjët tanë i tremben si asnjëherë tjetër fuqizimit të shtetit Shqiptar që është më lehtë të ecë përpara se sa të skatërrohet. Imagjinp se sa punë bëhet nga ato "mikpritësit tuaj helenë aty" dhe nga fqinjët simotra veriorë sllavë të tyre që të pengojnë me sa munden zhvillimin tonë. madje, atyre as nuk u intereson zhvillimi i vet sesa ndalimi apo shkatërrrimi i shtetit shqiptar. Dhe, lakenjtë e tyre në Tiranë nuk bëjnë asgjë në të kundërt pos marrjes së udhëzimeve nga ato dhe paratë se si ta shkatërrojnë Shqipërin. Pra, as nuk flitet për një politikë shqiptare. Ajo është vetëm ANTISHQIPTARE.

----------


## Era1

Me sa kuptova une nga shkrimi jot kryeplaku ti flet per kulture demokratike (e cila perfshin dhe ate politike)
Ne kemi nje shprehje "Çdo popull ka qeverine qe meriton" qe sipas mendimit tim do te thote se jemi ne ata qe bejme qe te kemi kete qeveri , te kemi kete zhvillim etj etj.
Jemi ne ata qe zgjedhim qeveritare dmth jemi ne qe nuk dime se kush jane te miret per ne qe akoma votojme parti dhe nuk njohim individe , qe i votojme prape dhe mbasi na kane genjyer kushedi sa here.
Nuk eshte se jemi popull i keq por kemi kaq vjet qe jemi mesuar me te keqen dhe kemi fituar imunitet ndaj saj dhe tani nuk na ben aq shume pershtypje saqe te fitojme ate qe thote kryeplaku  dmth kulturen demokratike.
Mos ngaterroni menyren e jeteses (dmth lidhjen me familjen etj) me zgjidhjet qe duhet te bejme sepse jane zgjidhjet qe i japim vendit qe tregojen kulturen demokratike. 
Mbase e kam gabim por une keshtu e mendoj.

----------


## Sabriu

Me vëmendje të posaqme i kam lexuar shkrimet e kryeplakut,bile edhe disahere.Shkrimet e tija do thosha duan vetëm një përgjigjëje:no koment.Ato jo vetëm që jan shkruar me një gjuhë të mrekullueshme e ritmike por kan karakter shkencor sociopolitik.Nuk dua të them asgjë tjetër por : lexoni punimet e tija  dhe bindjuni realiteteve .Sido që të jet ,fjala fajalën nuk e mundë,por unë kryeplakut i dëshiroi shkrime të tilla të frytshme edhe në të ardhmen.

----------


## Kreksi

une nuke munde ta quaje nje vende te kulturuar e te civilizuar derisa  ne ate vende; 
pshtyhet ne trotuare
njerzit kruhen (si ne gjungel)
flasin me te madhe(bertasin) 
dhe se rrespektojne fare ambientin(hudhin plehra kudo)

----------


## Big Blue

Eureka Eureka....
_Shqiperise i mungon Kultura Politike._

Sa i lehtesuar qe ndjehem tani?! E di pse?
Se kam kohe qe e vras trurin se cfare i mungon Shqiperise por pa rezultat...
Pyesja veten...
A i mungojne dritat? Jo
A i mungon uji? Jo jo
A i mungon infrastruktura? Jo
A i mungon identiteti? Jo
A i mungon ekonomia e tregut? Jo mer cfare...(Tregu i zarzavateve ne Tirane psh permendet dhe ne Durres per cilesine e fruta-perimeve).
A i mungon patriotizmi? Jo jo...ne asnji menyre, Ja ambasadat e huaja ne Tirane po bejne oferta vizash falas+10.000$ + shpi+ pune per ata qe duan te lene Shqiperine por njerezit vazhdojne ti rrefuzojne ato, madje ka dhe raste qe qytetaret protestojne para ambasadave me parulla ne dore si psh KTU KEMI LIND E KTU DO VDESIM.
A i mungojne politikanet?hmm....cfare pyetje qe bej dhe une!!? Po gjithe shqiptaret politikane jane. Femija me budalla ne cerdhe i di me emer e mbiemer Deputetet e parlamentit e ata pak me te zgjuar dine se dhe kush e ka mbajtur fjalimin e hapjes se Kongresit te 9-te te Partise. Aq shume politikane ka ne Shqiperi saqe kur nje parti e re vjen ne pushtet, le qe vihen ministra te ri dhe formohet qeveri e re por me Polici e me Sistem Mjekesor e Sistem Arsimor  e Legjislativ e Juridik e deeeri tek rojet e magazinave nderrohen...kaq shume ka pra.
He hee....hip ketu e shif stambollin i themi shteteve perendimore qe kur opozita fiton zgjedhjet ata vetem qeverine nderrojne, thjesht se nuk kane ku ti marrin politikanet.

I kam shkuar afer por qe Shqiperise ti mungonte Kultura Politike nuk e kisha menduar.
U zgjidh dhe ky problem.

----------


## Sui Juris

Është shume e lehte për te kritikuar, por nuk e bej për hir te kritikes por vetëm se me duket i  paqarte titulli i temës, sikur Shqipërisë i mungon Kultura Politike edhe pse kuptoj shqetësimet qe theksohen ne shkrim. Por mendoj se nuk ka vend pa kulture politike, vetëm se ne mënyre te natyrshme kane kultura politike te ndryshme. Edhe shoqëritë e Afrikës qendrore qe për arsye te ndryshme kanë një tendence te forte te organizohen mbi parime tribale dhe etnike përben një kulture politike. Kultura politike e tyre është pikërisht pranimi i këtyre parimeve tribale si mënyrën se si do te organizohej jeta politike ne shoqëritë e tyre. Dhe atyre ju nevojitet një kulture e re politike qe te kapërcejnë ndasitë e tyre tribale jane jane ne kundërshtim te plote me parimet demokratike dhe ndërtimin e një shoqërie demokratike. Pra kultura politike është një model i veçante i te menduarit se si duhet te organizohet jeta politike dhe ekonomike e një vendi. Ne Shqipëri nuk është kjo qe mungon. Ne Shqipëri mungon një kulture E RE politike, DEMOKRATIKE, qe mbështet dhe mbart vlera demokratike te mirëfillta ne perceptimin e tyre se si duhet te organizohet një shoqëri demokratike.

Jam i te njëjtit mendim se ne Shqipëri, për arsye objektive dhe te kuptueshme, nuk është zhvilluar akoma një freischwebende Intelligenz për te patur një analize te qarte dhe kritike mbi te gjitha zhvillimet shoqërore qe analizoje ne mënyre shkencore, objektive dhe asnjanëse te zhveshur nga interesat e veçanta. Një klase e tille intelektuale është e dobishme dhe tepër e domosdoshme për një shoqëri demokratike. Dhe kësaj i ndihet shume mungesa ne debatin publik ne Shqipëri, dhe ne retoriken e politikaneve, qe duke përjashtuar disa, nuk kane njohuritë me elementare te ideve qe perfaqesojne, le me te krijojnë ndonjë alternative për te ardhmen dhe te jene te vetëdijshme për pasojat e zgjedhjeve te tyre. Duken shume qarte paradigmat false qe mbrojnë politikanet shqiptare sa për te përmendur një shembull ku akoma mbrohen koncepte ortodokse te ekonomisë se tregut kur tashme është provuar botërisht dështimi i tyre ka disa vite. Gjithashtu dhe retorika e tyre është tepër e varfër dhe e turbullt dhe këto te meta nuk mund ti ve ne pah shtypi apo media ne përgjithësi, qe vetëm amplifikojnë se çfarë ndodh, dhe nuk analizojnë ne mënyre krikë pse-ne dhe si-ne e zhvillimeve ne vend. Duhet thekuar gjithashtu se kjo nuk është vetëm veti e medias shqiptare, por dhe Ballkanit ne përgjithësi dhe gjendet kudo dhe ne vendet me te përparuara.

Sidoqoftë, krijimi i një klase intelektuale kritike do te arrihet gradualisht pas një zhvillimi te vazhdueshëm ku te krijohen mundësitë elementare (kryesisht ekonomike) për tu shprehur ne mënyre te pavarur, dhe kur te ndërgjegjësohet shoqëria dhe te ngjallet nevoja shoqërore për një klase te tille. Është një proces qe nuk mund te vihet ne jete artificialisht, vetëm mund te stimulohet, sepse duhet te zhvillohet ne mënyre spontane për te mos qene ne kundërshtim me qëllimin.

----------


## baby dream

shqiperise i mungojne te gjitha

----------


## dibrani2006

shqipenis i mungojne burat e vjeter se kulturen e ke po sju a kanda ketive politikuajt e sotshem aj me shenet

----------


## shtrigaa

thash dhe une te interesohem per politiken ne vendit tim .
ca bera do thoni ju?
po ja lexoj ndonje gazet lexoj e ne forum po thash qe keto nuk mjaftojn
hap televizorin kur shikoj drejtperdrejt nga parlamenti op thash ketu qenkam do shikoj e do degjon te informohem pak.
po ce desha aman ne vent te kuptoja temen e bisedes u ktheva befasisht 15 vjet para ate kohe qe kur ziheshim ne shkoll kercenonim njeri tjetrin ''do kalosh nga lagjija ime po te shikosh cdo pesoh''ose si atere qe shtynim njeri tjetrin kush do fillonte lojen i pari se i pari qe komandanti e shtyeshim e cireshim e gjakoseshim po ishim femij ama.
ne parlament u shtyn u coren u gjakosen po ishin burra nga 40 e kusur vjec.kush te mirte fjalen i pari me termend mu kujtua femijnia.e mbylla fare telvizorin e mora nje album te vjeter te nxirja mallin se nga politika nuk mora vesh asgje

----------

